# Rabbit's Foot Fern propagation



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

So, i have some cuttings of rabbits foot fern that i got, and i am wondering what steps i can take to root these, or if it is even possible with pieces like this:

any tips and suggestions appreciated.
Tristan


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Tristan,

Just place them on damp soil in some type of container (glass jar or whatnot, anything to keep the humidity very high). They should sprout new growth in a few weeks. Mine seem to do well in bright indirect light. Be aware that this plant is a scale magnet, so if you don’t already know what scale insects look like, you should do a little research. Good luck with them. They are really nice when they are scale free.


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah, just to reinforce what was said before, this stuff is SUPER easy to propegate. just make sure the humidity is high and the light isn't TOO super intense, and this stuff will take off and start sending new fiddleheads and roots within a couple weeks. enjoy!


----------

